# Hens have bald necks



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey. 2 of my hens have lost feathers on their necks (throat area) they have molted, but I am wondering if something else could be going on. Any ideas?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

aggressive rooster?


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

No rooster


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you checked them very closely for lice? I recently had an issue with this and noticed a bit if sparse feathers around the neck and vent. Poultry lice feed on feathers and dead skin. Check them at night and with a flashlight. Also check a few different spots!


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks will definitely do that!


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I treated my hens for any bugs/lice/mites they may have with dust made for chickens. I put it on them and in their coop and removed all bedding from coop. I did this about 2 weeks ago. Now a hen that was fine before has plucked her feathers out of her neck area. Any Ideas? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

